# So you want to be a plumber



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*So one day you woke and decided you want to be a plumber…*
*But the real question is where do you start?*
*First you have to start with yourself…*
*You have to be a strong individual... both physically and emotionally... and have the brain power to see ahead and be able to figure how things tick.*
*It is a tough job … a dirty job…. A Physical job….and a mental job*
*And where you start is at the bottom of the ladder… on the first rung... not any higher…*
*You will work for minimal wages… get yelled at... be made to run to the truck 100’s of times and to clean up after your journeyman….*
*You are the go for… plan and simple*
*There is no glory… only guts*
*But as you rise through the ranks and gain many hours you will either smarten up or be gone…*
* You will learn as you work... and it’s the school of hard knocks*
* The work place is your school and your boss or journeyman is your teacher…*
*So respect your teacher and he will teach you the art of plumbing.*
*This is more than a job... it is a career… it is a profession*
*In time the job will get easier as you gain the knowledge as to the whys and how’s of plumbing.*
*Soon you will be thinking ahead of what your teacher and you are actually doing……. And then you are on the road to success.*
*Soon you will gain respect from your peers and you will be sent on your own … learning to rely on yourself and the knowledge that was pass down to you from your teacher.*
*It’s a long road but a worthwhile road to a fulfilling career that will keep you employed during your life time.*



*How do you get this job?*
*You come to my office or jobsite…. You don’t call me on the phone…*
*You come dressed for work…. Work boots and all…. Just like you are ready to start today..*
*You visit me before noon and no later….*
*You come clean shaven and clean work clothes….*
*You speak with respect and you tell me you are a hard worker….*
*You don’t mention money unless I bring it up and even at that you still hold your tongue…*
*I will pay you what you are worth and the more productive you are the more you will get paid…*
*When I give you instruction or correct you … it is not up for discussion… but it is a direct order…*
*I have let you into my world and not the other way around…*
*Hope this helps all those guys that want to become a plumber *


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

*Now, follow the secretary down the hall and to the left, to the medical office because you are going to need your head examined if you want into this fine profession.:laughing:*


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's freakin bad as. I love it. Lots of young guys don't take it that serious and think you can learn to plumb in a year. I paid my dues and I see to it that my apprentice pays his I love being a plumber and take pride in my work. Plus it's nice to be the one that's running the job and not the one on the bottom of the ladder. I remember when my journeyman would cut up with the sparkys or the g c. While I was cleaning, digging , working, or cleaning the truck and. I told my self then I will pay my dues and past my test the first time and always plumb the best quality I knew how ( cuz your name is on your work , I want a good rep) And now I get to cut up now and then!!! I'm ready to move up the ladder and get my masters. Any tips on how to do that. ??? Lol. Lol


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds horrible. No wonder no one is entering the trade...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Well said OS, great little tidbit of perspective.

Thanks, it's all true.

UA


----------



## pxt (Jun 28, 2011)

Its true....its a very rough start to this trade.


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

I am going to remember this the next time i hire a kid entertained bt the motion of becoming a plumber.

Thanks Old School


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Very well written OS. That brings back a lot of fond (now, not then) memories and reinforces the reasons I've seen so many fail at this trade.








Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Several members offered some good advice here as well....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f29/best-way-get-best-job-11503/


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You mean I can't come in 10 minutes late every day, bum a cigarette off of you and ask for my check three days early? You object if I take two hours to get coffee and have to leave an hour early to play softball. I should take the ziti out of my ears and the nails from my lips and eyebrows. Next I suppose you will want me to get rid of the Nazi tatoo on my forehead. There is no way in hell though that I'm leaving my bag of weed and pipe at home, I just can't get through the day without getting high. You don't want to hear about my home problems and how my live in crack whore is sleeping with half the apartment building? or that child services want's to put me in jail for non payment of child support. Hey buddy, can you come by and bail me out please? It's ok that I lost my drivers license too isn't it? You can bring me to the site and pick me up. You should give me a raise because I does good work and I been here almost two weeks now :thumbup:


----------



## Tom.Plumber (Jun 9, 2011)

Isn't that the truth.

We couldn't hire decent kids before the economy tanked and we were all working 60 hour weeks. They just couldn't hang and didnt want to work hard.

I just haven't met anyone just starting out in the trade that seems to be in it for the long haul, or even remotely seems interested.

I cant see them starting out like most of us did... cast iron rough ins and hand digging ditches. Then cut and haul pipe for 4 or 5 journeymen.

Hope it all turns around. Its a great trade for the right type of people.


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

The last helper interview I gave to an inspiring youg man went something like this:
So you want to be a plumber, do ya?
Well I quess, my Mama said I needed to go to work.
Correct me Son if I,m wrong but it doesn't seem like your serious about becoming a plumber!
O, no sir I need to have a job before I go to DUI court next week. My lawyer said my fine will be around a thousand dollars & if I don't have the money I will lose my license for 6 months. 
Tell me, if I did hire you when would you be able to start.
Well I've been a little under the weather for some time. I would have to get back to you on that. I'm thinking maybe in a month....... or longer.
OK my friend I have your job application & I will give you a call if I see where I can use you.
Excuse me sir I need you name & job title for The Ga Dept. Of Labor. (Unemployment)


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Roger said:


> The last helper interview I gave to an inspiring youg man went something like this:
> So you want to be a plumber, do ya?
> Well I quess, my Mama said I needed to go to work.
> Correct me Son if I,m wrong but it doesn't seem like your serious about becoming a plumber!
> ...


That's one of the perks of being organized. We don't have to go hunt up jobs if we are out of work to get our unemployment.

And the ones that are on the books want to work and are usually ready to go at a moments notice. But we have our share of freeloaders like everyone else... But you can keep calling the hall till you get a good hand.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I have heard that story before.....*



nhmaster3015 said:


> You mean I can't come in 10 minutes late every day, bum a cigarette off of you and ask for my check three days early? You object if I take two hours to get coffee and have to leave an hour early to play softball. I should take the ziti out of my ears and the nails from my lips and eyebrows. Next I suppose you will want me to get rid of the Nazi tatoo on my forehead. There is no way in hell though that I'm leaving my bag of weed and pipe at home, I just can't get through the day without getting high. You don't want to hear about my home problems and how my live in crack whore is sleeping with half the apartment building? or that child services want's to put me in jail for non payment of child support. Hey buddy, can you come by and bail me out please? It's ok that I lost my drivers license too isn't it? You can bring me to the site and pick me up. You should give me a raise because I does good work and I been here almost two weeks now :thumbup:


*nhmaster3015* you know , I heard about that exact same story from a
loser that worked for me for one day a few years ago.....

he froze his balls off with me on a cold winter day 
then never showed up again for the rest of the week...

he never called in 
but he called in and wanted his pay check that friday......
.I told him he would have to wait till the next pay period like we had agreed to :no::no: 

He called again on Satruday, then again on Monday morning wanting that one day pay check
then he got all crappy and nasty with me... 
I figured I would end up getting a brick through the plate 
glass window of our store front...so it was not worth the battle to me.....

So I told him Ok, I would make him out a check and all he had to do was come in to pick it up..... Then, he said it was too early for him and to just hang the check on the back door of my office..


I was so pissed off at this clown that I could not see straight... 
I wrote out his check, pulled my pants down to my knees, 
and wiped my ass real good with both sides of his pay check...:laughing:

I straightend out the check, put it in an envelope,.... butt-hole hairs and all...
and then taped it to the back door...


but he got his check...and something more.:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like you need a bidet seat.



Master Mark said:


> *nhmaster3015* you know , I heard about that exact same story from a
> loser that worked for me for one day a few years ago.....
> 
> he froze his balls off with me on a cold winter day
> ...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

damn mm sounds like you might need one of those pine tree air fresheners to hang around your neck. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> damn mm sounds like you might need one of those pine tree air fresheners to hang around your neck. breid............:rockon:


I just lost it with that guy... 

 I hope he bought his dope and choked on it


----------



## no drip (May 31, 2009)

Old school your the man!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*You know to hear you guys story's kind of makes me glad i am retired and not running a shop anymore :thumbup: *


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> *nhmaster3015* you know , I heard about that exact same story from a
> loser that worked for me for one day a few years ago.....
> 
> he froze his balls off with me on a cold winter day
> ...


LMFAO!I like this idea.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You knw when I got my liscns I was barley 23 and all the older helpers couldnt stand a green horn plumber. Telling them wat to do so they gave me all scraps guys like that after losing tools u. Knw way I mean I just started working by my self they throw one of those. Guys. At me I say NA work alone fire his. Arse


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> You knw when I got my liscns I was barley 23 and all the older helpers couldnt stand a green horn plumber. Telling them wat to do so they gave me all scraps guys like that after losing tools u. Knw way I mean I just started working by my self they throw one of those. Guys. At me I say NA work alone fire his. Arse


:blink: Huh? :blink:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> *So one day you woke and decided you want to be a plumber…*
> *But the real question is where do you start?*
> *First you have to start with yourself…*
> *You have to be a strong individual... both physically and emotionally... and have the brain power to see ahead and be able to figure how things tick.*
> ...


You left something out. You'll do all that and even excel, then you find out that you get to compete with hacks that have 10ft of rubber hose and a few hose clamps. No work to be had unless you want to find it. 

You can spend 5 years and get your card then sit indefinately at the hall because there isn't any work and 300 guys in front of you on the list. I'm glad I own my shop or I would be doing something else by now for sure.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> You left something out. You'll do all that and even excel, then you find out that you get to compete with hacks that have 10ft of rubber hose and a few hose clamps. No work to be had unless you want to find it.
> 
> You can spend 5 years and get your card then sit indefinately at the hall because there isn't any work and 300 guys in front of you on the list. I'm glad I own my shop or I would be doing something else by now for sure.


 I was pretty buzzed the other night in chat, but I do remember your thoughts on the subject of Trade Unions.

Not a criticism, btw. Just an observation.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I was pretty buzzed the other night in chat, but I do remember your thoughts on the subject of Trade Unions.
> 
> Not a criticism, btw. Just an observation.


According to our Union, you cannot solicit your own work. This is a huge problem IMO. If you want to stay loyal to the union in a lousy economy you have 2 choices, open your own shop or sit and wait not being able to pay your bills while being cycled through with all the drunks and lazy people that can't plumb worth S**T. Lots of good guys are sitting with dullards higher on the list.


----------

